# Metal roofing, labor price per square?



## morrissey roofing (Nov 28, 2010)

Any metal guys out there experienced with steel roofing, 10 ft 6 by 28 inch panels, whats the going rate per square for labor, face screwed, all walkable, 180 squares?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Tree Fiddy!

No seiously, any answer anyone gives you is horse manure. Only you and your accontant can answer this question... Reads this: http://hangupthebelt.com/2011/how-much-should-i-charge-for/


----------

